
Ask HN: How do you get into mental flow? - elamje
I think many of us here are software people or in a job that requires holding complex ideas in your head for long periods of time. I’m curious what you all use to get into the zone and stay there.<p>Do you have a mental hack, a playlist, white noise, etc?<p>I personally use a hand crafted Spotify playlist that works well, but I’m always looking for another trick to hold the flow for longer.
======
kody
Turn off my phone completely. Put it in a desk drawer. Clean my desk
completely. Flip my notebook to a new page. Close all chat/email apps. Open my
IDE. Write down the most important thing to do today (check Jira if I'm
unsure). Open Spotify and play a lyricless music playlist (jazz or metal).
Work.

So far, this is the ONLY way I've been able to _reliably_ get in the zone.
It's crucial that I avoid Slack, email, or the web until well into the
afternoon. Sometimes I feel mentally "fragile" for struggling to multitask or
return to work after being interrupted, but if it works, it works. I'm lucky
to be part of a team that isn't too keen on frequent meetings and doesn't
expect instant Slack responses.

~~~
elamje
That’s awesome. It’s crazy how much small distractions that are normal for
other occupations hinder software development productivity. I wish I knew how
to leave the zone for a minute, then step back into it and instantly be
productive again.

~~~
kody
No kidding! I envy people who can pop off their headphones, talk for a few
minutes, and (seemingly) get right back into the groove.

------
octosphere
> but I’m always looking for another trick to hold the flow for longer.

Flow is usually something not to be sustained for long periods, because
sustained flow is actually not practical - there must be an intermittent ebb
to every flow state (usually in the form of breaks).

I noticed you mentioned Spotify and I commend that. Music makes everything
seem epic even though you are doing very mundane tasks.

My only tip for making a flow state last longer is getting natural nootropics
in your system like coffee, walnuts, omega-3 fish oil, MCT oil, and
blueberries, which are all brain-boosting foods.

------
GoToRO
Breaks. Lots of meaningful breaks. Things that are not really breaks:
documentaries, games, tv (they use your mind power). Things that are: sleep,
nature, walks.

You do not get into a flow, you get into a rhythm of break - work - break -
work.

~~~
elamje
I definitely agree. Many days I need brakes and they help me accomplish my
goals. Other days however, I’m able to focus for 6-10 hours without breaking
for anything really.

~~~
elamje
*breaks.

------
elamje
Here is the playlist FWIW:
[https://open.spotify.com/playlist/61RNVG9yeQpFBRi8OAVC9I?si=...](https://open.spotify.com/playlist/61RNVG9yeQpFBRi8OAVC9I?si=7KGbaccBQLio_Em_TbKHRQ)

There is a section of albums by “The New Law” which is a good place to start.
The list is made to be listened to album by album so there aren’t many
distracting transitions.

------
jascii
Somewhat "tongue in cheek" however: I find I get a lot of work done trying to
avoid working on another unrelated task..

See also:
[http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/](http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/)

------
soul4krsna
I get into it by telling my self its time to get it done and then continue to
do it. Everything else people use is a crutch of some sort. HN is turning into
a cesspool.

------
probinso
I find and listen to a long recording from this YouTube channel.

[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCJX4OkEJMVGanPPGoydFEeg](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCJX4OkEJMVGanPPGoydFEeg)

------
wiseleo
I play songs with lyrics in a foreign language or abstract electronica.

------
andrefuchs
I'm listening on noise cancelling headphones to instrumental music.

\+ turn off all notifications

\+ block enough time for uninterrupted work

\+ write down all steps and goals before starting to work

------
pryelluw
I do a little meditation. Flow for me is about being in the present.

